# the downhillers XC bike......



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

ok well i have an sxt and i am getting a totem and roco wc/tst for it so it will be up to 7in front and back. it used to be my only bike but now ive got some $$$ to play with from my new job. so there is hundreds of miles of singletrack at my disposal so im looking for something that will be just be a trailbike. 

i was looking at spec enduro sl but that crosses over too much with my sxt. i want something different. i want something light. 28-32lbs prolly. 120-140mm travel, air sprung, pedals well, but i want a lil bit slacker headtube, i dont really dig the 69. so this is what i have been looking at.

- rocky mountain etsx70. 4-5in F&R. it has a slacker HTangle and i liked the ride. felt more aggressive.

- specialized stumpjumper elite. 120 F&R 69htangle. going to take one for a test tomorrow.

- santacruz blur LT. all ive heard is they are AWSOME!!!! but it sounds like it will be hard to get my lil grimey hands on. and i want one now. 

im game for any other good options. what do you guys use if u want to do XC thats not ur dh bike. realistically ill prolly spend 3000-3500. i want a fox32 and RP23 for suspesion unless its that specfox crap that doesnt matter.

so.....opinions, go!


----------



## bigfatadder (May 12, 2008)

Ventana La Bruja, it is a freeride bike but it is efficient. Very special. It makes any XC track boring as batsh!t though, so won't encourage XC riding unless there are some big sections on the trail. Be done with it and get a hardtail


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

there's a bike called Mtbr XC Forum.... It's prolly you'r best shot... or you can ride a Mtbr AM Forum aswell...


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

BTW, go for the Santacruz Blur LT2... Seeeexxxxyyyy! and I want one too.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

the giant reign is a very cool bike, not the reign x which is more freeride the all mountain reign is what i mean, the orange 5 is nice too, intense 6.6, there are loads of bikes in the trail catagory, i actually use my specialized epic as a trail bike but thats definately not for everyone


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

I am in the position of wanting a light trail bike but strong with good geo. I have decided on a turner 5spot. Strong yet light so I don't need to worry about finding something the bike can't handle. CS is incredible and dave turner regularly goes on these forums which tells heaps about him and the style of company he runs IMO. At a similar price to basically any 5inch travel frame how could you not love it.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

SC Blur, Giant Reign or Transition Covert FTW.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I have my 5-spot built up to just under 30lbs and use it semi frequently riding the shore. For sure you could build one of those up for the budget you are talking (especially if you pickup a used frame).

Another bike I would suggest be looked at would be the Knolly Endorphin - if you are frugal you could hit your pricepoint.

If you test a Blur LT and like the feel of VPP then that is not a bad option. Personally I am not a fan but you need to form an opinion of your own.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

yeah, im just not sure if i want to wait months for a LT. my LBS is going to tell me tomorrow when they will be avail. hopefully its more like a week or 2 but we will see.

but this bike will be solely a XC/trail bike. i wont be jumping it at all, or anything like that. i want something FAST, ive been riding singletrack with k-rads lately and i really like the lack of traction and how fast they roll. it makes all the trails around here way more fun. but i still want something that feels agressive.

anybody here ride a stumpy at all? btw im ditching the 420s on it for 717s i think. i want my wheels to last. everyone i know that have ridden the 420s have messed them up. they are too light.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> im game for any other good options. what do you guys use if u want to do XC thats not ur dh bike. realistically ill prolly spend 3000-3500. i want a fox32 and RP23 for suspesion unless its that specfox crap that doesnt matter.
> 
> so.....opinions, go!


I'll throw in a vote for the Giant Trance X. http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/mountain/1288/29373/

The 0 model is almost exactly what you describe except for the 69.5 degree head angle. It has the fork and shock you want though. I've pedaled a X2 around that doesn't have the extra adjustments and it's really really nice. I'm thinking of getting it and buying a 454 Pike to put on it to slacken it a tad and raise the BB a little. I'm in the "XC bike for a DH guy" market as well and this bike is impressive... A good friend of mine won our class in the Spring Thaw DH on a regular Trance built with a Pike. 

I also like the new Reign which may be more to your liking with it's slacker geometry. I just like the black Trance X2 better. :thumbsup:


----------



## yukisan (May 28, 2008)

*ibis*

have you looked at a ibis mojo?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

negatory. really the only bikes the 2 lbs's carry in helena is spec/santacruz/trek/giant/rockymountain. so those are the ones that they have on the floor and whatnot. but i guess i could order anything from bti/qbp if i wanted to. but those brands seem to have something close to what i want, i just need to figure out what is more important. xc/uphill <-> am/dh. but im still thinking uphill is more important, i just dont want a wet noodle thats gonna die on me.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Get a look at a Blur LT, Trek Fuel EX9 and the Giant Reign.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

yukisan said:


> have you looked at a ibis mojo?


Those bikes are tits!
My friend has one that was specially painted Guinness Foam. It looks like something that would be on display in someone's immaculate garage collection than out on the trail.
If you go that route, plan on having $$$$$. They ain't cheap.

OP, you mentioned an RM ETSX. What about an Element? The ETSX is more of a marathon bike, whereas the Element is more of a shorter, faster race bike.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

the element has a 71HTangle. and that is totally unacceptable. the etsx goes 4-5in and is quite light and has aggressive geo. i think for me at least its down to that or stumpy elite, or a blur LT if i can get some saddle time on one within the next few weeks. i wouldnt mind waiting if i can try one out. but i want a bike for now. not a month or 2 away.....NOW! ive got an itch that i have to scratch soon.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Why not consider a HT? They tend to be much lighter, and will teach you to be much smoother when it comes to DH. Just a thought.
As for full suspension bikes, the Marin MT. Vision is quite the XC/Trail bike. Could be worth checking out.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

SamL3227 said:


> the element has a 71HTangle. and that is totally unacceptable.


I did not know that. I would have bet money that the ETSX would have had a steeper HT angle than the Element. 
The ETSX is still a nice bike though. A friend has one and he loves it.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i started out on an ht. i have friends with ones that i can play on. having a xc/marathon bike will in effect do the same thing. wont be able to just bash through everything, gotta ride smarter. 

i am sure that another HT is not in the works for me. but its a valid point, but been there done that. if i was to get an ht, it would be more of a am/fr ht. something i could bash and trash and still pedal around. and that is not what this bike will be for


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

the ETSX is 68 just like the slayers are. so it is deff more aggressive in that aspect.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

SamL3227 said:


> the ETSX is 68 just like the slayers are. so it is deff more aggressive in that aspect.


I came an ass hair of gettin an '06 Slayer 50 (the Bottlerocket won that choice though). They are sweet ass bikes. They are almost like the Cadillac of A/M bikes. Why not one of those? Too heavy?


----------



## dhsean (Jun 12, 2006)

If you ride DH and used to the squish get the Blur LT2. It is worth the price an wait. I have a Blur XC for cross country and the 4 inches of travel feels like six and has uber traction and cornering abilities.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i have ridden slayers before, and yes they are very nice. but it still doesnt pedal as good as the etsx and i already have an sxt if i want to tear it up. and im going more xc>am right now.

thats what my buddies at the bike shop have been saying bout the blur LT. so i think i will wait unless i cant get it for a while. i just really need to scratch and i cant hold out for too long.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Just and FYI the Blur LT2s are available now... Built up two myself already, and have at least two more frame at the shop.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

you could look at '08 HiFi Pro... 5" travel... Fox 32 F120 RLC / RP23... about $2900

my '08 HiFi Deluxe (small) weighs about 26.5lbs (stock)... the Pro might weigh a bit less even.

great XC/trail/light AM bike


69.7 HA, but with GF's G2 geometry it might not behave like you expect - test ride one to see


cheers


----------



## zmtthw (Apr 13, 2007)

I think this is a pretty killer topic. I'm in the exact same boat in wanting to build up a xc bike but still have it pretty aggressive. I think the direction of going towards the Reign and Blur is damn good. I problem for me is being used the 40 and all that travel and then jumping onto a trail bike and not feeling the plushness. I havent test rode a Blur yet but I'm sure you have read and heard all the great news about it. I have ridden a Reign and that thing was sick. And there is still plenty of travel on that thing to keep that DH mental side of me amped. I could be wrong but I think both the blur and reign have the same head tube angle. Dont quote me on that. But I did like the way the reign felt due to it being some what light, having plenty of travel and also racked out a tad. Thats just my two cents but like I said, I dig this thread because I think alot of us want a killer trail bike but still have it some what aggressive. 

Z


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Turner Spot or Knolly Endorphin. Also have a look at the Ventana El Ciclon.


----------



## m-dub (Apr 22, 2005)

Blur 4X, fast, light, low, 4.5" travel = total DH riders XC rig. I would be on one in a second but the 17.5 seat tube is to short for my 6'2" arse. I run a BLT with a 36 and it is great other than it is a bit tall for my liking in the BB department. Spesh bikes usally run lower bb and slacker HT. Oh ya, get a Gravety dropper and enjoy.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

to answer the fellows earlier question, i have ridden the 08 stumpjumper, its very light and fast plenty plush yet efficent, pick up a comp or elite its all you need and more for what you describe


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

Though I do not recommend this bike because of it's rarity, love it or hate it looks, and there's just too many better options out there; I've grown to love this as my XC-Trail Bike. The HA is around 69 degrees, SA is 70 degrees, BB height is 14.25, stand-over height is around 30 inches, and wheelbase is 45.25. Build weight is 35 lbs. but it could be built a lot lighter cuz the frame with the rear shock weighed in at 7.5 lbs.

The geometry is perfect for xc-trail riding while the 7 x 7 inch travel gives me the option to rip it down just in case i get tired of playing catch up with my xc buddies


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

Another vote for a 5 Spot. Look for a Horst Link (05') and you'll love it.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

SamL3227 said:


> i have ridden slayers before, and yes they are very nice. but it still doesnt pedal as good as the etsx and i already have an sxt if i want to tear it up. and im going more xc>am right now.


Oh. Didn't know you already have an SXT. Nice. Good to see a fellow RM fan. They aren't very popular around here for some reason. Seems this place is saturated with Trek and Specialized fanbois. 
But yeah, the ETSX sounds like your best bet where RM is concerned.
I have an '03 Edge and absolutely love it. If you could find one of those, that might be an option. HT angle is 70 deg on those. Even with the heavy short stem, DH handlebars and the DJ II fork, it only weighed 29lbs. Now that I have my BR for shredding, I'm going to convert the Edge back into a trail bike.


----------



## Chris145 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Flow with a Foes FXR*

You might want to check out my Foes FXR that I've got listed in the classified section.
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=21501&cat=3

I've got a 7" SXT as well. I was going to replace it w the Foes, but the bike is much more of an all day epic pedaller than a freerider and excels in the singletrack stuff. I've lightened it down to about 30lbs and it doesn't give up much to my full blown xc racebike on the climbs, but still afford you a solid ride in the rough stuff.


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

I am recommending the YETI 575. Great bike to have 5.75 inch of travel in the rear and 6 up front. It can be buit very light for XC racing sub 26 lbs or beffy like mine at 30lbs with dh handle bars and stem with 2.35 nevegals on there with Dh tubes. I pretty much treat it like a mini DH bike and I still can do epic XC rides with my wife!!!!! I took it to Moab this spring and it was perfect! Head angle with 160mm fork I believe sits around 68.5, and your BB is 14 inches. Chain length is just below 17 inches for that snappy response to pedaling. The plus is the price will give you room to have pimp parts on your bike. Go check out and CALL fullcycles.com to get some nice deals on one. They also do delivery demo's!!!


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

If you want spec enduro SL why don't go for Specialized Pitch? Go the higher model. According to dirt review it rides very similar to enduro sl.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

The Chumba XCL could be great!


----------



## mullarks (Jan 30, 2007)

I have been thinking about selling my Nomad to get a Blur 4X as my XC bike. I am just worried about having a super low BB on techy climbs. Personally I think a 4-5" 4X or SS bike would be the way to go for a DH/XC bike.



m-dub said:


> Blur 4X, fast, light, low, 4.5" travel = total DH riders XC rig. I would be on one in a second but the 17.5 seat tube is to short for my 6'2" arse. I run a BLT with a 36 and it is great other than it is a bit tall for my liking in the BB department. Spesh bikes usally run lower bb and slacker HT. Oh ya, get a Gravety dropper and enjoy.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

a 30 pound sx trail!!!! i would love to see a picture of that please???


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

I know you probably just came into money and you want to blow it all on some really nice bike, I am the same way. But if you think about it is it really economical? People are mentioning all of these 4g bikes that are amazing and I would personally love to have but can't because I am in college. Althought with my job it does afford me the luxery of perhaps purchasing them but then leaving me with 0 for travel and broken parts and other items. http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/mountain/1285/29377/ Giant reign 1 2400 6 and 5.5 of travel. For an xc bike easly enough. I rode a trance for a month out in oregon while my buddys were shreding on nomads and elsworth 6'' travle bikes. I got home and tested a reign and trust me if i would have had that bike out there I would have been killing those guys on trails. Save your money go with a tride and true bike of the reign. And if you can't come around to that then the SC but first I would deffinatly reccomend the reign, I just wish I had the money right now to get one.


----------



## Chris145 (Jun 16, 2008)

*30lb ...Foes*

the Foes weighs 30 lbs and pedals and climbs very well, I'd wager it's a better climber than Stumpjumper weighing in 2 lbs or so lighter.

My SX trail weighs about 37 lbs (if memory serves). It climbs and pedals like it weighs...37 lbs


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

sorry man i misread!!


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

hmm....transition preston.


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeti 575
Foes FXR or XCT
Pivot Cycles
new Intense unnamed trailbike / or Blur LT
Cdale Rize
lotsa options...I'm kinda stoked to look into this next year myself.


----------



## Stumpt (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a Spec Stump Expert and think it is a great trail and all-round bike. It handles quite a bit if abuse - some small air too (can you really resist?). No problems...very nice ride up and down the trails.

Has anyone checked out the Marin Wolf Ridge? It sure seems like a fun trail bike that has some tough heritage! The reviews have been great, but I have not ridden one.


----------



## Chris145 (Jun 16, 2008)

*SX Trail*

I stopped trying to make the SX trail light some time ago. With Deemax Wheels and 2.5Maxxis tubeless tires, it's no lightweight. It is a great bike though. I'm selling both the Foes and the SX Trail cheap if anyone's interested.
Chris


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

those new prestons are SICK!


----------



## heckler_asx (Jul 25, 2005)

m-dub said:


> Blur 4X, fast, light, low, 4.5" travel = total DH riders XC rig. I would be on one in a second but the 17.5 seat tube is to short for my 6'2" arse. I run a BLT with a 36 and it is great other than it is a bit tall for my liking in the BB department. Spesh bikes usally run lower bb and slacker HT. Oh ya, get a Gravety dropper and enjoy.


Another vote for the Blur 4x - that is what I ride for my "xc" bike.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i really like the look of that preston, but its a lil bit more than im looking for.

i want it to be like so.....

vanila32talas 100-140mm or similar
rp23
2.1-2.3 tread
717rims or comperable
69 or slacker HT. is anything else 68 besides the etsx? i really dont like the feeling of anything steeper than that. it just doesnt feel right to me at all, so anything steeper than like 69.5 is totally out of the question for me.

that really is the preferences ive got right now. i dont want a bigger bike than those type of components.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Why are you asking the downhill forum for advice on XC bikes? If you don't want bigger hit suggestions you're probably better off in the AM forum or something.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Maybe a Meta 4X might be an option if you're short enough:








Otherwise a Meta 4 or 55 would def. fit the bill..

55 w/68.5 HA:
https://www.commencal.com/news/bicycles/geometry/meta_55.pdf


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Jim311 said:


> Why are you asking the downhill forum for advice on XC bikes? If you don't want bigger hit suggestions you're probably better off in the AM forum or something.


Dh'ers also have XC/Trail bikes... he's just investigating on which Trailbike will be most adept to what we (the Dh/Fr crowd) like...

I'd say a blur Lt or 4x. or Reign.

maybe a spesh pitch?


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

I would say a Banshee Rampant4X, but that's got a 69 degree HA, but then again from the videos of it, it can definitely do well on singletrack. maybe an upper level Canaan (4" travel marathon bike, so it'll be a touch slacker than your garden variety XC bike, yet have the same travel) or an upper level Teocali? I know the teocali has 150mm of travel, but it pedals amazingly well. another option would be a GT I-Drive 5 frame'd bike, or an Iron Horse Hollowpoint Mk. III frame'd rig. a Heckler would likely do well, as would an Ibex Atlas frame-up build. and of course there are the Marin FS frames, which are awesome, and the Turner 5Spot


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

Seen some used Mojo's with top builds go for 2500-3000ish with no real wear on them.


----------



## adamm3 (Mar 26, 2007)

yeti as-x....68 HA with 120mm fork...friend at work has one built up modestly...weighs in around 25-26lbs


----------



## markcjr (Jul 8, 2004)

blur 4x has a slacker ht angle


----------



## FalconAR (Jun 22, 2006)

I'd recommend an Iron horse MKIII. the website shows the 08's as a 69.5 deg HT, but they come with a 130mm fork so stick on that 140 fox fork and it should slack it out nicely. I have an 07 with a 130mm-160mm nixon. It rails around the 140mm setting and then for anything long and steep I bump it up to 160. The DW suspension is pretty amazing and makes for an awesome trail bike. You can mash it up hills and there's no noticeable bob, then it's plush going down.
I've also ridden the spesh enduros and mongoose teocalis and they're both nice bikes. With the teocali the suspension can make or break the bike so choose carefully.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

so has anyone here ridden a ETSX here at all?


----------



## miklorsmith (Aug 16, 2006)

My buddy has an ETSX 70. He demo'd a Reign for a week at Whistler last year and has been looking for one since. He rode the park with it, Shore for a day, and a couple of days in the valley (RRTI, Comfortably Numb).


----------



## honourablegeorge (May 2, 2006)

m-dub said:


> Blur 4X, fast, light, low, 4.5" travel = total DH riders XC rig. I would be on one in a second but the 17.5 seat tube is to short for my 6'2" arse. I run a BLT with a 36 and it is great other than it is a bit tall for my liking in the BB department. Spesh bikes usally run lower bb and slacker HT. Oh ya, get a Gravety dropper and enjoy.


Second the 4x. I love it.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Trek Remedy, or Fuel EX if the Remedy is too FR for your needs. A few of the trail centres over here use them and Stumpies as their Hire bikes. The Treks are nicer by all accounts. Also, consider Marins ranges at the moment, they are really great with the Whyte Suspensions sytems. Not sure of the range/model breakdown. Mount Vision i think maybe?

PS. I'd get a 6.6 if you can stretch. My SS is the best bike i've ever owned.


----------



## DocPaul (Aug 13, 2005)

If you really want to make it a challenge, might I suggest fixed gear!

I originally rode xc, then took up fr/dh to improve my xc skills. Well, fr/dh pretty much overtook xc riding there for a while. Now I'm back to xc riding, balance the fr/dh.

I noticed that xc became fairly routine for me, really not a lot of mental challenge. On a full sus 5"/5" I wanted more more more; even on a full sus 4"/4" wanted more more more. I was still hunting for berms and drops, trying to turn xc into something it wasn't. Beat the crap out of a FSR.

A fixie turns easy xc trails suddenly into difficult trails. Turns difficult xc trails into sheer epics. Dang, you can't coast! Dang, you can't get your *ss behind the seat on decents! Dang, you can't reset your pedals through rock gardens! Dang, you can use the rear wheel to skid and/or skip! Pretend you're the bike messenger stud without front brake. (I run only a front brake, try to use it only in "oh sh*t" situations)

My set up: Kona Unit, Eno flip flop rear hub, Fox F100, Cane Creek Thudbuster, Avid V-brake (front only!), 32:17 gear ratio, Maxxis 2.1's.


----------



## SCTreeHugger (Jun 22, 2005)

DocPaul said:


> If you really want to make it a challenge, might I suggest fixed gear!
> 
> I originally rode xc, then took up fr/dh to improve my xc skills. Well, fr/dh pretty much overtook xc riding there for a while. Now I'm back to xc riding, balance the fr/dh.
> 
> ...


Daaaamn.... fixie trail riding. Hardcore. :thumbsup:


----------



## relic (Oct 31, 2005)

Not sure if you can get Devinci where you're at,but I highly recommend them.I have a Hectik but I think you're looking for something like the Remix.http://www.devinci.com/11011_an.html


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd vote either a Yeti 575, or a Turner 5 spot. Both are really playful ~5.5" bikes with great geometry. 

But.. be honest with yourself about terrain. What are you local trails like? I love my downhills, rocks and roots but the reality was that for our regional XC trails, a 100mm 25 lb bike with a 90mm stem and a talas up front was super fun for flowy, buff xc. Every frame has it's intended type of terrain... look at your local trails and buy a bike suited for that type of riding.

Oh, and a side note: A SS bike is not a XC bike... it's ridiculous to think they will ride the same based on travel alone. Chainstay length, BB height, HT angle, ST length and frame weight are all enormous factors in how a frame feels on the trail. Yes, you can ride a 4x/SS bike on an XC trail providing you're running a retarded amount of seatpost... and it will feel alright until you ride a 5.5lb frame meant to rip singletrack. Don't buy the hype... buy the right tool for the job.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

yeah, well i live in helena mt. and we have hundreds of miles of buff singletrack, some rockyrooty trails and then some full on rocknasty stuff. but really what im looking for is a bike that wont make me sad when i pedaling it uphill, and will make me smile just ripping singletrack at mach3. im just really looking for a xcbike with more agressive geo.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

NWfreeride said:


> I'd vote either a Yeti 575, or a Turner 5 spot. Both are really playful ~5.5" bikes with great geometry.
> 
> But.. be honest with yourself about terrain. What are you local trails like? I love my downhills, rocks and roots but the reality was that for our regional XC trails, a 100mm 25 lb bike with a 90mm stem and a talas up front was super fun for flowy, buff xc. Every frame has it's intended type of terrain... look at your local trails and buy a bike suited for that type of riding.
> 
> Oh, and a side note: A SS bike is not a XC bike... it's ridiculous to think they will ride the same based on travel alone. Chainstay length, BB height, HT angle, ST length and frame weight are all enormous factors in how a frame feels on the trail. Yes, you can ride a 4x/SS bike on an XC trail providing you're running a retarded amount of seatpost... and it will feel alright until you ride a 5.5lb frame meant to rip singletrack. Don't buy the hype... buy the right tool for the job.


Good point. A lot of the bikes being mentioned, while fine bikes, are really not all day pedaling trailbikes. OP should be looking at something with 4-5" of travel, 69 deg HTA, and a 120-130mm fork; a bike that will both climb and pedal well, as well as handle tight twisty turns. Bikes like the Stumpjumper, 5.5 Spot, Reign, or Blur all fit the bill nicely. Forget the freeride and slopestyle stuff, the silly short seat tubes and cramped cockpits, and the too slack geo.


----------



## DocPaul (Aug 13, 2005)

:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: 

Look into the watch and repeat after me

fixie..... fixie..... fixie.....

Head angles, BB height, wheelbases, hydraulic vs. cable disks, 110 vs 130 of rear travel, pah!

Check out 63xc.com.

:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: :eekster: 
:crazy: :crazy: :crazy:


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

TLL said:


> Good point. A lot of the bikes being mentioned, which fine bikes, are really not all day pedaling trailbikes. OP should be looking at something with 4-5" of travel, 69 deg HTA, and a 120-130mm fork; a bike that will both climb and pedal well, as well as handle tight twisty turns. Bikes like the Stumpjumper, 5.5 Spot, Reign, or Blur all fit the bill nicely.


Gary Fisher HiFi Deluxe or Pro (or Carbon) fits this description to a tee.... 69.7deg HA (68.9 sagged), 120mm front, 5" rear travels... excellent pedaler and climber even when left fully active... very nimble handling with the G2 geometry.... i know it's not as popular as a Blur or Reign or SJ... Just ride one - you'll see for yourself how well the geometry is sorted out...

cheers


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

I find this thread very interesting. I like all the 4X bikes being suggested here. They're 4X for a reason, and we're looking for an XC bike here!
To the OP: look at Marin's like of bikes. The Mt. Vision might suit you nicely.


----------



## Squatch_ (Jun 7, 2006)

m-dub said:


> Blur 4X, fast, light, low, 4.5" travel = total DH riders XC rig. I would be on one in a second but the 17.5 seat tube is to short for my 6'2" arse. I run a BLT with a 36 and it is great other than it is a bit tall for my liking in the BB department. Spesh bikes usally run lower bb and slacker HT. Oh ya, get a Gravety dropper and enjoy.


I 2nd (3rd? 4th? whatever) this bike. If you didn't have an SXT I'd say enduro SL all the way, but either way, both are light, low, and slack.

I dunno, I'm interpreting this not as "I want a bike I can climb really well" but rather looking for a light mini-DH bike that will get to the top fine, but can rip down. Something that will slay the buffness, if you will.


----------



## brassmonkey (Jan 11, 2008)

SamL3227 said:


> yeah, well i live in helena mt. and we have hundreds of miles of buff singletrack, some rockyrooty trails and then some full on rocknasty stuff. but really what im looking for is a bike that wont make me sad when i pedaling it uphill, and will make me smile just ripping singletrack at mach3. im just really looking for a xcbike with more agressive geo.


Sounds like we do the same kind of riding. I pedal to the top of the colorado rockies and then bomb back down on a regular basis. I payed just under 3k for a Transition Covert that weighs 32 pounds. Could easily weigh less if you throw a couple extra bucks at it. I have no regrets. You should check it out if you havent yet.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Titus El Guapo also fits the bill


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

GT sanction. Ridden it on midwest xc, and Socal 30 minute DH epics. super fun. Just make sure you buy a spare wheelset if you wanna ride it hard. I think mine will be about 32ish pounds with stock wheels, sunline 28inch bars and all mtn stem, hone cranks, x9 juicy 5 and 66sl. (yes a 66sl on an xc bike)


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

How about a Corsair Marque???
You'll have to wait a while, but it looks nice with a great suspensionn design
130mm travel
67 degree headtube with 130mm fork


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

I bought a Stumpjumper Expert 08, for the very same reason. My 06 Enduro has gotten beefier over the years and I wanted an fast and versatile bike for the local trails. Ths stumpy is fast, it's light, it's comfortable (plush or firm, you choose) and very playful/flickable. I can't resist a few drops/jumps along the way either and it's holding up very very well. 

Have you gotten a chance to test ride one yet?


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

DocPaul said:


> If you really want to make it a challenge, might I suggest fixed gear!
> 
> I originally rode xc, then took up fr/dh to improve my xc skills. Well, fr/dh pretty much overtook xc riding there for a while. Now I'm back to xc riding, balance the fr/dh.
> 
> ...


And here I thought guys running SS's (single speeds... not slope styles... just to be clear  ) on XC trails were hardcore... You on the other hand are an ironman!! :thumbsup:

cheers


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

The Blur LT and the new Intense look phenomenal.
The Ibis Mojo of course is beautiful.
Last but not least I often drool over the Maverick ML8/DUC32 combo.

Any of these can easily be built in the 25-27 pound range or less.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Did no one mention the Marin Wolfridge!!! 
http://www.marinbikes.com/2008/us/bikes/specs_wolf_ridge.php

5.5" travel. 
67 deg HA.

Or maybe the Mt. Vision. They look sweet.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

wormvine said:


> Did no one mention the Marin Wolfridge!!!
> http://www.marinbikes.com/2008/us/bikes/specs_wolf_ridge.php
> 
> Or maybe the Mt. Vision. They look sweet.


Personally I think those Marin FS bikes look like ass and ride like $hit.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Replaceable dropouts with a Maxle rear axle!


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Pic of the dropouts!
Actually the pics are of the quake's dropouts FYi. But they are pretty much the same.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Personally I think those Marin FS bikes look like ass and ride like $hit.


I have three friends who have Marins (Wolf ridge, 2x mount visions) as their trail bikes, and they are superb. I fly past em on my Intense SS when it comes to the gnarly stuff, but i wish i had a Marin, when it comes to the techy tight stuff, and especially the uphills!!

Marin have made huge leaps forward with their '07 /'08 / '09 ranges, and are all getting rave reviews across the board, and i'm well impressed with my mates new Wolf ridge, it rides brilliantly and the quality / attention to detail is immense!!!

The Equivlent new Treks are awesome too!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Go get yourself the ETSX already! (or the Blur if you can get your hands on one)


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

CANFIELD BROS. ONE. That's all you need


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow, this thread continues . . . .

Folks, it has to be a 5" trailbike or less. Can you ride a 6" + bike as a trail bike? Sure! I ride my RFX on the trails all the time. But there is a huge difference in the way a 5" bike and 6" bike handle on tight singletrack and general trailriding.

5" of rear travel, 140mm fork, air shock. light, flickable, fun. Nuff said.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

TLL said:


> Wow, this thread continues . . . .
> 
> Folks, it has to be a 5" trailbike or less. Can you ride a 6" + bike as a trail bike? Sure! I ride my RFX on the trails all the time. But there is a huge difference in the way a 5" bike and 6" bike handle on tight singletrack and general trailriding.
> 
> 5" of rear travel, 140mm fork, air shock. light, flickable, fun. Nuff said.


My vote's on the Blur LT2!!!!!!!!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Check out the new Trek Remedy 7 too. It has a Lyric solo air fork, is only $2600, and weighs 30 lbs. It comes with some heavy parts (crank, cassettte), so you can get it under 30 real easy. A friend's Remedy 7 weighs 28 lbs. 

Reigns look nice too, but I'd want a 160mm fork... maybe the Reign X0 at about 32 lbs. 

Theres tons of good choices...


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

captain spaulding said:


> Maybe a Meta 4X might be an option if you're short enough:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sick bike, whats the build?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I do stupid things on my MkIII.

It's fun.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

davec113 said:


> Check out the new Trek Remedy 7 too. It has a Lyric solo air fork, is only $2600, and weighs 30 lbs. It comes with some heavy parts (crank, cassettte), so you can get it under 30 real easy. A friend's Remedy 7 weighs 28 lbs.
> 
> Reigns look nice too, but I'd want a 160mm fork... maybe the Reign X0 at about 32 lbs.
> 
> Theres tons of good choices...


I bought a '08 R7 over the holidays for $2k even. AWESOME bike, pedals really well uphill, but doesn't climb like an xc race bike. Its a handicap well worth living with, the bike is super fast on the way down, very stiff, it just rails corners, feels really light and is easy to maneuver. Def. one of the best bikes I've ever been on.


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

banshee rune mines around 31 32 for xl super stiff strong pedals awesome dh is great
perfect all around bike for me


----------



## jeffus (Sep 28, 2007)

How about a SC Heckler, make excellent trail bikes


----------



## berzerker (Mar 7, 2007)

*Trek Remedy...*

My R7 weighed in at 31.9lbs, out of the box. I shed appx. 15 lbs from my DH rig. Floating rear brake make cornering worry free. If you step up to the R8 or R9 you'll get an air fork, saving even more weight and get a quick adjust for travel, making climbs more managable. Plus with Trek you get a lifetime warranty on the frame.


----------



## Desert Pig (Dec 8, 2008)

The most important thing to look at when getting this style of bike is a great pair of SPANDEX....Yes, it is all about the SPANDEX


( o )Y( o )


----------



## dascro (Apr 1, 2007)

realistically "downhillers" xc bike is the same as anyones xc bike. Actually I think they are called trailbikes now.

Find one that is comfortable for you. The "trailbikes" made today are designed to work very well on the trails you mention you ride, each angle and measurement is tweaked to excel on the trail. Plus you get several options by choosing which manufacturer you go with. They work well there regardless of if you call yourself a "downhiller" or just a mountain biker. Of course, stay away from lightweight racing frames. But most of these trail bikes hold up even to occasional light DH use. If you are breaking them on the trail, or "outriding them" on the trail, you will need more and need to step up to the "AM" bikes.

I will caution you against many of recommendations of 6in heavy AM bikes here. You already have a good FR bike in the SX trail that you could actually ride on the trail. You will notice very little difference between a "heavy" AM bike and a your SX trail. Trust me I made that mistake last year. Get a true trail bike that is clearly a "different animal" than your SX trail. Use that for most trails and singletrack, and if it gets too rough for it, use your SX trail. I really doubt you can outride the trailbikes of today regardless of how aggressive you are. Unless you are a hack, or maybe if the trails are more along the lines of FR trails.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

thecrackerasscracker said:


> banshee rune mines around 31 32 for xl super stiff strong pedals awesome dh is great
> perfect all around bike for me


hey that is where whats his names scythe picture was taken.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

im building up my trance 2...pike and float r...post up some pics in the AM forum when I'm done!!!


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Morewood Shova ST
Santa Cruz Hecker

IMO a trail bike doesn't really need a complex (read: heavy and more maintenance) linkage system, especially at lower travel. Also, build a light bike with good geo, not a pig. It will make XC MUCH more fun than a bike that is too similar to your DH bike.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

ok so this came back from the dead.

just to let you know. i decided to pimp out my sxt instead of getting another bike. 2 wheelsets and im good to go.

anybody have their 5th element rebuilt by avalanche? mine is just sitting round, and it might be good to have to to switch back for racing n whatnot.

so this is what i ended up with. 36lbs with light wheelset.


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

That bike looks similar to my old XC bike. I had an Enduro with a DHX air. It did OK, but I really think the DHX wasn't meant for long climbs. I'm in Denver so the XC trails here can be 2k of straight climbing. My new bike will be a Commencal Meta 6 and will have a Rock Shox Monarch on back. Its in the build process so I'll see now it works out.


----------



## 2clue (Jun 9, 2007)

Cannondale Rize is a great trail bike.


----------



## P-townDave (Oct 12, 2006)

TLL said:


> Turner Spot or Knolly Endorphin. Also have a look at the Ventana El Ciclon.


Ciclon. Check out my build on Ventana Set-up Thread. Like a nice little mini-DH bike.


----------



## P-townDave (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, Lyric coil U-turn. Love a coil. Need to be able to dial it down for climbs, too.


----------



## Xaero (Mar 18, 2006)

Jamis Parker.


----------

